# Zoya in Canada?



## kayleigh83 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anybody know any stores (brick and mortar or online with reasonable shipping prices) that sell Zoya polishes in Canada? The main website doesn't ship here and I'd love to try them out!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 23, 2011)

I did a little bit of digging and found that you can buy them here:

http://www.spaboutique.ca/department.asp?gid=177

also on ebay, I've heard good things about the store below:

http://stores.ebay.com/Sparkling-Nails-by-Jewels/Zoya-/_i.html?_fsub=11746472&amp;_sasi=1&amp;_sid=71004456&amp;_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 23, 2011)

sometimes they can also be found at Trade Secret stores.


----------



## BombDiggity (Mar 23, 2011)

I have to second what fictionwriter said, Trade Secrets sells Zoya.. I actually picked up a few there a couple weeks ago =)


----------



## Amber204 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nailpolishcanada.com They don't have as many as they used to right now but you just have to keep checking back, I have got quite a few Zoya's for as little as $4.50!! Enjoy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jan 7, 2012)

Oooh there's a Trade Secrets in the mall where I work, I'll have to check it out! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoSparkle (Jan 7, 2012)

Ooh, I was hoping somebody would ask this question. I'm dying for Zoyas and I'll have to check the two Trade Secrets near me!


----------

